# Fantasy Villain Death Match Semi-finals and Lower Bracket Round 4



## Philip Overby (Jul 9, 2012)

Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Lower Bracket - 4th Round
Khalul vs. Barbossa 
Kefka vs. T-1000 
Predator vs. Emperor Palpatine 
Lord Soth vs. Anubis (Stargate) 

Semifinals
Ganon vs. Darth Vader 

Vote!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 10, 2012)

*Fantasy Villain Death Match:  Lower Bracket Round 5*

Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Vote!  (New Bracket)


----------



## Martinus (Jul 10, 2012)

Anubis needs more votes.  Come on, kneel before your god!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 10, 2012)

*Fantasy Villain Death Match:  Lower Bracket Round 6*

Lower Bracket Round 6:  The winners of these will face Magneto and the White Witch for a second chance!

Emperor Palpatine vs. Maleficent 
T-1000 vs. Anomander Rake

Almost there!  Keep voting!  Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## Ireth (Jul 10, 2012)

Palpatine vs. Maleficent? I can see that ending in a stalemate.


----------



## Martinus (Jul 11, 2012)

Anubis has fallen!  I guess I'll have to root for Darth Vader now.  Feel the power of the dark side!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 11, 2012)

Lower Bracket Round 7!  Almost there!  

Magneto vs. Emperor Palpatine 
The White Witch vs. T-1000 

(Next tournament I'm doing is definitely single elimination...)

http://challonge.com/fantasyvillaindeathmatch


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Vote the winner of Magneto vs. T-1000.  He goes on to fight Ganon.

Almost there!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 12, 2012)

Ganon vs. T-1000 is next.  Click the link above.


----------



## mijo (Jul 12, 2012)

T-1000, so it isn't the same as last time.


----------

